# Fake it 'til you make it



## Raynebow (Jun 22, 2011)

I recently found out that when my mother was my age, and even still, suffers from social anxiety. In a recent conversation she gave me a bit of advice. When I asked her how she was able to overcome it, she said it never really went away for her, but she looked at her mother, who also suffers from social anxiety, and decided she never wanted to end up like that. My grandmother is a very angry person, she refuses to leave our house, and takes out her frustrations in the form of verbal and emotional abuse on myself and my sisters. My mom knew that for her to be a good mom to us, she had to get over herself. She started to force herself to go out, and when interracting with people, faking her smiles and happiness. Eventually she started actually feeling happy, and feeling friendly and social. I know this won't work for everyone, so I'm not looking to debate that, it doesn't even work for me, but hopefully it can help sommeone out.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

What she actually did was face her fear and she eventually beat it. So it does work...


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

bigcat1967 said:


> What she actually did was face her fear and she eventually beat it. So it does work...


worked for me. it does work.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep I always hear about this its hard sometimes its so hard to even fake it but it does help allot!


----------



## Jessicah1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Glad to hear about your Mom's success. Thanks for sharing. Some of the biggest changes I'm been successful at making were done because I really hated what the alternative means...helps me to keep fighting to think about that.


----------

